# Need Help Rebuilding or Scraping your Machine ? Please Ask



## Richard King 2 (Feb 2, 2018)

Hello everyone,

With Help of Ken, I have been talking to Nelson and have rejoined the forum.  Thank You Nelson for accepting me again as I truely missed the forum. 

To all who don't know me.  I am a Professional Machine Tool Rebuilder and am open to help anyone who has problems.  At one time I was the Moderator of this forum, possibly the first one I think.  I hope to contribute to this forum that I once was so addicted to and loved...lol
I hate to violate the rules and talk to much about myself.   But I am well know all over the internet and world because I teach rebuilding and scraping around the world.   In the past 2 years I have taught over 300 Hobbyists and non Hobbyist in the USA, Scandinavia, Germany and the UK.  I want to say hello to all my old students and friends that are moderators and still members.  In 30+ years teaching in my or 50 + years I have taught over 30,000 people the _Lost Art_ of machine rebuilding and scraping  In my   I had to re-join as a "new Member " even though I am an Old Member.    Please ask me any question on rebuilding if you have issues.   I will read and help when I can.   I will have to figure out the forum again to get around.    Rich


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 2, 2018)

Howdy Rich, welcome back
Mark S.


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 2, 2018)

Hi Rich.  Looking forward to working with and learning from you at your class in Vacaville, Calif. at the end of March.  With you joining this group again, maybe you can help get me going early.  Thank you so much for all you do to mentor prospective machine tool re-conditioners.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Feb 2, 2018)

Thanks Mark....

Looking for the place on how do donate $  or become a commercial member. can you give me a heads up please.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 2, 2018)

Welcome back.

 "Billy G"


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 2, 2018)

Not sure Rich- ask Ken
Mark


----------



## Richard King 2 (Feb 2, 2018)

Bob Korves said:


> Hi Rich.  Looking forward to working with and learning from you at your class in Vacaville, Calif. at the end of March.  With you joining this group again, maybe you can help get me going early.  Thank you so much for all you do to mentor prospective machine tool re-conditioners.



That should be a dandy class.   Not sure I can mention the classes on here.   That class was filled when you guys contacted me and it has a waiting list.  I so love to teach the classes.  I mentioned to someone on the other forum I contribute to that I was going to retire and I now am collecting SS I have been swamped..lol   I should have retired 5 years ago.  LOL.   My wife and I bought a cabin in Northern WI last spring and I took last summer off and plan to do that again next summer. Thanks for the Welcome everyone, means a lot!


----------



## Richard King 2 (Feb 2, 2018)

Bill Gruby said:


> Welcome back.
> 
> "Billy G"


Hey Bill LTNT.   I hear you have been feeling a bit under the weather.  Get Well Soon.  I have had some sort of flu for about a month after  returned from the UK class.  Went to the clinic and they said nothing was wrong.....now feeling better....  I am older and wiser Bill. No Hard Feelings ...shake..?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 2, 2018)

OK, clean slate.

 "Billy G"


----------



## JohnCT (Feb 2, 2018)

Appreciate the offer, just starting, was gifted a couple of lathes, going to need lots of help


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Feb 2, 2018)

_ Richard,
Just click on your username on the nav bar at the top of the page and then click account upgrades.
**G**_


----------



## MikeWi (Feb 2, 2018)

Richard King 2 said:


> Hello everyone,


I am thrilled to see you back here Richard! Welcome back, you belong here.


----------



## vocatexas (Feb 2, 2018)

Mr. King, it's good to see you on this forum. I wish I had known about your upcoming class in Texas earlier; I would have signed up. I just saw it mentioned at 'the other site' a week or so ago. Hopefully you'll be back in Texas next year and I can come take part. 

Machining is something I've had a life-long interest in, but I'm just getting started at age 53. I've started doing some reading on rebuilding old machines and it has really caught my interest. I'm hoping that some day I'll have the skills and knowledge to save some of these great pieces of Americana from the scrappers and give them a chance to keep doing the jobs they were built for. 

Enjoy your time in Texas. I look forward to learning more from you here, and possibly meeting you in the future.


----------



## mikey (Feb 2, 2018)

Welcome back, Richard, and congratulations on retirement!

If you ever decide to come to Hawaii to teach a class, I will be there!


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 2, 2018)

Welcome from the Stampede city, Calgary...


----------



## astjp2 (Feb 2, 2018)

I am glad to have you back Rich, I miss your posts on better ways to restore machines.  Tim


----------



## Richard King 2 (Feb 3, 2018)

vocatexas said:


> Mr. King, it's good to see you on this forum. I wish I had known about your upcoming class in Texas earlier; I would have signed up. I just saw it mentioned at 'the other site' a week or so ago. Hopefully you'll be back in Texas next year and I can come take part.
> 
> Machining is something I've had a life-long interest in, but I'm just getting started at age 53. I've started doing some reading on rebuilding old machines and it has really caught my interest. I'm hoping that some day I'll have the skills and knowledge to save some of these great pieces of Americana from the scrappers and give them a chance to keep doing the jobs they were built for.
> 
> Enjoy your time in Texas. I look forward to learning more from you here, and possibly meeting you in the future.



There is a fellow in Austin who is talking about doing something this fall.......I plan of posting that info on my website...or on here if I can...im still reading the rules....


----------



## Z2V (Feb 3, 2018)

Austin, Hhmmm, I’ll be watching for more details


----------



## Richard King 2 (Feb 3, 2018)

Z2V said:


> Austin, Hhmmm, I’ll be watching for more details



I believe this is OK to tell you of I am reading this right.  As a commercial account,  Your rules state:  "*This allows you to describe your products on the forum, and answer questions about your products."*

I have classes with openings:

February 16-20  Navasota TX   at Steve Watkins shop - Private machine shop with "The Beast" a Rockford planner 
March     12- 16 Rockford IL    at  Bourn & Koch Machine builders plant
April     25 - 30  Springfield VT  at Gear Works - Host was  an employee the Fellows company. One evening after class we get a private tour of The American Machine Museum in Windsor, VT
May 9 - 29  Oakland CA at private machine shop.

As stated above I have one coming up near Sacramento CA, but it is more then full.  March 28 - April 2

If it's OK I can give details of my classes inside the forum but prefer to discuss $ off forum so I can keep track of things better.  Plus hate to violate the rules.  So how about asking me in private message and you can write or call me.   

Ken or Administrator is this OK?


----------



## Hukshawn (Feb 3, 2018)

Holy crap! It's Richard King! 
Whenever I see a name so well known, like the time I was browsing old material and came across Abom, it's like encountering a celebrity in our little machining world. I can't wait to absorb whatever knowledge you share. I'd love to take a class if you ever came to Toronto.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Feb 3, 2018)

We have a fellow coming to the VT class who's from up there.  Maybe you can hitch a ride?  You know I put my socks on like everyone else.  I just got lucky learning what I know and Teach. Learned from my Dad and was able to work on so many machines. His Invention helps me still today. I see someone has a thread making one.  I have been told by many its a real compliment when someone copies you or your tools.   

Abomb and all those friends and folks on You Tube who take the time to share is going to save our industry.  Make it Great Again I hope.   Forums like this one and the others also help preserve the knowledge have been doing it  too  

Once I figure out how to post pictures I have some showing Abomb cooking a "Shrimp Boil" for lunch...he said it was mild, and my mouth was on fire...lol


----------



## Hukshawn (Feb 3, 2018)

I have played music all my life, got heavily into woodworking in my early twenties, and got heavily into machining 2 years ago, and been a contractor for the past 10 years. Nobody in my family has any talents anywhere close to the things I have done, thought myself everything. 
This forum has been indispensable in my learning curve. I learn something we nearly everytime I come here. Which is everyday... Who are we kidding?
I would love to attend in VA, but my life wouldn't allow that time away from work and family. 
I realize there is no alternative to teaching in person, but if you ever did instructional videos, I would buy them.


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 3, 2018)

Welcome back Richard, it is good to have you here again!


----------



## Richard King 2 (Feb 3, 2018)

Hukshawn said:


> I have played music all my life, got heavily into woodworking in my early twenties, and got heavily into machining 2 years ago, and been a contractor for the past 10 years. Nobody in my family has any talents anywhere close to the things I have done, thought myself everything.
> This forum has been indispensable in my learning curve. I learn something we nearly everytime I come here. Which is everyday... Who are we kidding?
> I would love to attend in VA, but my life wouldn't allow that time away from work and family.
> I realize there is no alternative to teaching in person, but if you ever did instructional videos, I would buy them.



I sell  DVD and Thumb drive on how to hand and power scrape a small surface plate.  I have recently switched up to digital recording. I also sell the famous Connelly Book and have a line of cast iron straight-edges.   message me for more info.


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 3, 2018)

Richard King 2 said:


> I believe this is OK to tell you of I am reading this right.  As a commercial account,  Your rules state:  "*This allows you to describe your products on the forum, and answer questions about your products."*
> 
> I have classes with openings:
> 
> ...



You are doing just fine, Richard, handling it perfectly in my estimation. We do not have many commercial members here, but the few that we do have handle things much the same way as you have been, freely discussing products and services and their availability, but taking the nitty gritty details off to a Private Message (Conversations as they are called in Xenforo) for discussion amongst yourself and your customers.

We have in the past had some commercial posts where one of our tool selling members (now retired) would post some specific products and prices, but would handle actual sales discussions outside of the forum, so it is not necessarily forbidden to post prices, especially if you happen to run a special on something.

Thanks for becoming a Commercial Member, as you all fill a special niche here at H-M.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Feb 3, 2018)

That's pretty much the way I used to do it.   I am glad the forum has that category.   Thanks Terry....have to come to you next Upper Midwest get to gather and catch up.


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 3, 2018)

That would be good. We haven't had one in a while, but who knows what the future holds?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 3, 2018)

The "Shadow" knows.  Opps

 "Bill"


----------



## Richard King 2 (Feb 3, 2018)

Maybe next summer we can have one in Hayward WI at my cabin.  I have plenty of space in the cabin, dock and land.....Is Daryl still around. I haven't talked to him since we helped the widow of the member from Duluth....I can't remember his name.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi Richard,
glad to have you back on the forum, it's been awhile.
i hope everything is going well.
Mike Walton


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 3, 2018)

Yes Daryl is still here, just not as frequently.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 3, 2018)

Bill Gruby said:


> The "Shadow" knows.  Opps
> 
> "Bill"



You're too funny, Bill. Too bad you aren't closer, we'd get you to come over.



Richard King 2 said:


> Maybe next summer we can have one in Hayward WI at my cabin.  I have plenty of space in the cabin, dock and land.....Is Daryl still around. I haven't talked to him since we helped the widow of the member from Duluth....I can't remember his name.



Daryl is still around, but I have not spoken with him lately. Senna is the fellow you were thinking of. 

Anyway, I better get out of here and let this thread get back on track.


----------



## outsider347 (Feb 3, 2018)

Hello Rich & welcome back.
Wondering if you might have a web site ?
tks
ed


----------



## middle.road (Feb 3, 2018)

Here I believe:
http://www.handscraping.com/


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 3, 2018)

Yup, that's him.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Richard King 2 (Feb 3, 2018)

outsider347 said:


> Hello Rich & welcome back.
> Wondering if you might have a web site ?
> tks
> ed


Handscraping.com     I will be up dating & changing it sometime soon.  Check out the Testimonials


----------



## Silverbullet (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi and welcome to the site, watched lots of the videos made . Thanks for the teaching , appreciation for all you've done.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Feb 6, 2018)

Have you ever wanted to see how a gear is made?   Ever wanted to learn how to repair the gib on your Mill or Lathe?
Interested in learning how to level and align a lathe even when the bed is worn?  Would you like to know what to look for when your buying a used machine?  Learn these things plus learn to hand scrape, hand 1/2 moon flaking, BIAX Power scraping and 1/2 moon flaking.  How to glue on Turcite and scrape it?  Learn how to install spindle bearings?  Meet other people from all over the USA, Canada and Europe who are as excited as you are to learn. Several students from other classes have become longtime friends.
If you do sign up for the VT class above.  Warren one of the hosts is bringing his Bridgeport and we will be rebuilding it in the class. You can bring your machine component, straight edge, angle block, cast iron surface plate, etc. I will personally help you scrape it showing you 50+ years of knowledge and tricks of the trade.  Please join us!    Rich


----------



## Richard King 2 (Feb 6, 2018)

Send me a message with your email address and I will send you the info


----------



## Richard King 2 (Feb 9, 2018)

Calling Daryle D  (Underdog)

I talked to a guy today up in St. Cloud who needs some scraping help on a Cinc. Horz. Mill and wants to rent a 36" camel back with 45 deg. to scrape his table dovetail  He has hand scraped.  I told him you have the skills to help him seeing I am the guy who taught you to scrape.  I tried to email you with your old email address and it bounces.      I will don't rent straight-edges now, I just sell casting.   Plus I will be leaving to teach a class on the 9th in Houston.  email me at Richard@Handscraping.com


----------



## Richard King 2 (Feb 9, 2018)

Mike, DH  Mayeron is hosting another class in Oakland, sadly not at Jim Austins  



 again....that was a cool class being at a world class Blacksmiths shop.  This time will be in a  small machine shop.  shoot me a email and lets talk.  Maybe you can come to that  class for a refresher or just come over on Sunday as DH wants to have another swap meet.   

2 years ago I did one in Peter Rosses shop http://peterrossblacksmith.com/ and met Roy Underhill his best friend.http://www.woodwrightschool.com/

now that was cool class...


----------



## Richard King 2 (Feb 10, 2018)

To Whom it may concern....lol   I now have my DVD on Scraping transferred to a USB Flash Drive Stick.  Shoot me a message and will tell you more info


----------



## Sblack (Mar 8, 2018)

Hi Richard, I have your video and have watched youtube videos of a bunch of your classes. I think I have the basic idea of how to scrape in dovetail ways. One thing that still perplexes me is how to measure the bottom of a lathe saddle to figure out where and what to scrape. It can be worn in several different directions and having one vway and one flatway, like a southbend, makes it more complicated. I presume you want to restore the relationship between the plane of the saddle ways and  and the cross slide ways so the cross slide is perpendicular to the bed ways and runs truly horizontal. But I just can't visualize how to do it. What do you establish as your datum? How do you set it up on a surface plate? And direction welcome. 

Scott


----------



## Richard King 2 (Mar 8, 2018)

The flat portion where the carriage bolts to the bottom of the saddle is a factory surface.   That is where you check to make sure the top of saddle flat ways are parallel or coplanar .   You have to be a detective  and turn the saddle up-side down and look for the worn and unworn areas.

Have you ever heard of the South Bend Ridge on the bedways?  That is created by a low area on the saddle where it is clearance.  That would be on the bottom of the V way (upside down remember)  now look at the top of that  V and you will see a unworn spot that you can depth mike that ridge to the worn area.   You need to make a sketch and write down the numbers so you can figure out how much material is worn off the saddle.  

One thing you have going for yourself when your rebuilding, you can follow the builders original scraping and geometry. 

I scrape machine for the most part from bottom to top.  So we are assuming you already scraped or had the bed ground and you are now match fitting the saddle to the bed.  On a worn machine like a SD usually is I apply a wear strip on the bottom of the saddle to raise it back to the original center line.  You had the bed ground or scraped and you know how much was removed to clean up the deepest wear.

On your sketch you have that written down.  Then you measured the wear in the from the original unworn areas.  Add those up.

Then apply plastic shim stocks or small shims of turcite  under the worn areas,  and slide the saddle back and forth indicating the surface we originally talked about and add more shim until it indicated parallel to the bed. 

Under there is a keyway you can also use to measure to indicate to keep it moving in the same as the original travel .   After we do the bottom we scrape the top parallel to the bed  (we leave the headstock ends lightly higher) and coplanar to each other, then scrape the  dovetails and use a square on the lathe bed or setting a blade square bottom against 2 dowel pins and then we push the saddle back and forth indication the blade of the square.  we scrape the front dove so it is not perfectly square.  Scrape it so when you face a part it cuts the part concave.

A couple of You Tube  shows that were taken during a class shows this.  I will add them in a bit.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Mar 8, 2018)

Monarch EE lathe.
minute 6 or so is where the tests on saddle are.


----------



## Sblack (Mar 10, 2018)

Thank you so much Richard! Please don't retire!


----------

